# Scott Dayton Identified as First American to Die in Syria Combat



## Kraut783 (Nov 26, 2016)

Rest in Peace Chief.....

"A 42-year-old Navy sailor whose many decorations included the Bronze Star has been identified as the first member of the American armed forces to be killed in combat in Syria, the Defense Department said on Friday."


Department of Defense Identifies Navy Casualty > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > News Release View

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/25/world/middleeast/scott-dayton-died-syria-sailor-killed.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-1&action=click&contentCollection=Middle East&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article


----------



## CDG (Nov 26, 2016)

RIP, Senior Chief.


----------



## Dame (Nov 26, 2016)

Rest in peace.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 26, 2016)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 26, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service and sacrifice. 

My sincerest condolences to his family and teammates!


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 26, 2016)

Rest easy, Senior. We remember.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Senior Chief.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 27, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 27, 2016)

Godspeed.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 27, 2016)

RIP warrior. Hand salute.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 27, 2016)

RIP, Senior Chief.


----------

